# Spiritualist Churches in Spain



## tim.dyer (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone know of the whereabouts of any Spiritualist Churches or Spiritualist Healing Centres in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tim.dyer said:


> Does anyone know of the whereabouts of any Spiritualist Churches or Spiritualist Healing Centres in Spain?


there is a spiritualist group which meets in my town - & I'm sure it's not the only one in our area let alone in Spain

maybe if you know which town you are going to be in then look at online English language newspapers - I know our local group definitely advertises in our local papers


----------



## tim.dyer (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you, don't know where we're going yet, but will do as you suggest when we are clearer.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

tim.dyer said:


> Does anyone know of the whereabouts of any Spiritualist Churches or Spiritualist Healing Centres in Spain?


I'm surprised you have to ask:confused2:


----------



## ashcroft (Apr 7, 2010)

I have found that there are not as many meetings or variety in Spain but you can find them. I go to 'Spiritual Friends' they are a great group of people and I am sure would be able to give you more information on the area where you are. Here is an email address for them

[email protected]

Good Luck!


----------



## tim.dyer (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you very much, that is really helpful


----------

